# Gildenforum erstellen



## Chrusi (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal ...
also ich würde gerne für unsere Gilde ein Forum eröffnen..ich finde allerdings keinen "geeigneten" Anbieter , der auch einen wow skin hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt vielleicht jemand so einen , oder hat gute erfahrungen mit einem bestimmten ?

Würde mich über Hilfe und Gute Tipps sehr freuen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der Chrusi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naulabates (14. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread:
http://www.carookee.com/forum/support/12/F...16.0.01105.html


----------



## Chrusi (14. Februar 2008)

mhh also der beitrag ist von 06 ... aber ich werds mal versuche,danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naulabates (14. Februar 2008)

ansonsten hätt ich noch die Homepage meiner Gilde:

klick


----------



## Chrusi (14. Februar 2008)

schaut echt gut aus 
ich suche aber im moment erstmal ein forum , also hab mich jetzt da bei dem ersten link angemeldet und dem kerl ne pm geschrieben.Ich hoffe das er antwortet und das ganze nicht völlig inaktiv ist.


----------

